# كتاب بالعربي عن أبراج التبريد



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, أقدم لكم كتاباً باللغة العربية عن أبراج التبريد
الملف في المرفقات
ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## osamanada75 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

thaaankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كمال جزائري مهندس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم، شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخي جعله الله في مسزان حسناتك.
كتاب جيد أسأل الله الاستفادة للجميع.
وفقكم الله ودائما للأمام.


----------



## حمزة بكر (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس جارى التحميل


----------



## ابو زكريا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

thank u (<:


----------



## وليد البنا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اكثر من رائع
بارك الله بك


----------



## اشرف تبريد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## النجم مصر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اكثر من رائع
بارك الله بك


----------



## سليمان نور (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## hasona8040 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد قدرى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ..................


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بلال أبوجيب (20 يونيو 2009)

اسلام عليكم انا بلال عندما اسحب بعض الملفات يطلع المجلد مضغوط او معطوب لماذا


----------



## كريم يونس (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ......... وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م طاهر حجاج (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل شكرا


----------



## whisper_stronger (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## laid48 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس*​


----------



## ammaid_2000 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على البحث الجيد


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حيدر الابراهيم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اعتذر :56:
اقول للاستاذ شكرا على هذه المواضيع القيمة 
وجزاك الله جزاء المحسنين​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم رائع ياسيدي و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## neseergolden (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (19 مارس 2010)

يسلمو إيداك يا بشمهندس


----------



## aati badri (20 مارس 2010)

تسلم الأيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي 
ياهندســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## خادم محمد (22 مارس 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## superxf (31 مارس 2010)

اريد كل برامج حساب الحمال


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

شكراااا


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## ابن العميد (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م.احمد علي الابداع


----------



## mbsbarakat (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pora (18 أبريل 2010)

جارى التحميل وشكرا للكتاب


----------



## kuwait75 (21 أبريل 2010)

:77: thanks


----------



## afou2d (21 أبريل 2010)

thank you.really its nice file


----------



## eng.elshetry (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويرزقك الاخلاص.


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الحالم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## مستريورك (6 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## باهرمحمد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ايمن الجزار (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراعلى هذا المجهود


----------



## nader esmat (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## COREY (18 نوفمبر 2010)

_Thanks man for the books god bless you and save you. And I hope more from you thanks agine_


----------



## kasabeh104 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## mechanic power (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل وجزال الله كل خير


----------



## Hamad.M (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## shmay (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## محمود طباشه (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر اخى الفاضل على الاضافه الجميله للمنتدى


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا , مجهود شخصي رائع ومميز 

بارك الله فيك

تحياتي


----------



## عزام جاموس (18 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## mohamed alhmad (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (7 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبود يونس (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووور على هذا الكتاب الرائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم الحبشي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك ورزقك واعانك علي فعل الخيرات


----------



## أرفاد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
سيتم التعليق بعد قراءة الكتاب


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ahmed alshareef (23 ديسمبر 2011)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


> _*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور *_


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ... ازادك الله من فضله ... شكراً


----------



## mahmood mrbd (25 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## amnshsh2 (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Engr.AL-Husseini (16 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## gobar (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## eng.hamadaa (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 سبتمبر 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ أحمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------

